# Want to grow a wall



## sunnenman (Dec 21, 2000)

Greetings,
I recently purchased 60 acres of land in Perry and I have a question for those who may know. My neighbor to the north who has a bunch of acreage decided to build an enclosed box blind just 40 yards off my property line. (he is also baiting). Is there a plant, bush, tree ect that I can plant that would grow quickly and thick without taking over my property? I want to create a natural wall along a short section of my north line to block this inconsiderate neighbor from shooting deer on my land. Thanks for the input.
sunnenman


----------



## DFPotter (Jan 11, 2005)

So then is it safe to assume there will be a 40 yard minimum ring around your 60 acres that will be off limits to everyone at your camp?

This is about as crazy a question as I have read. If you stay 40 yards away and your neighbor stays 40 yards away that gives the deer a very nice sanctuary to live in.

Good luck on your relationship with your new neighbor. Have you thought about talking to him about it?


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

DFPotter said:


> So then is it safe to assume there will be a 40 yard minimum ring around your 60 acres that will be off limits to everyone at your camp?


 
I think what he means is he wants to put in a " green wall " on the piece of property directly in front of his neighbors land.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Check the deer habitat section of whitetail forum for "screens." Off the top of my head egyptian wheat (grows 12 feet or so and is ridiculously dense). Cedar shrubs. Talls grass varieties. Corn might create an interesting situation as it would screen, and provide food and cover.


----------



## sunnenman (Dec 21, 2000)

Jacob,
You are correct. There is a short section along my north line that I would like to plant in the spring. Maybe 40 to 50 yards that would create a green barrier. Nothing more than that.


----------



## mattogtr (Aug 10, 2010)

I have lots of stands a lot closer to property lines than 40 yards, that doesn't mean I'm shooting deer off of property that isn't mine.


----------



## sunnenman (Dec 21, 2000)

JBooth,
Thanks for the tip on the habitat section. Lots of good info there.


----------



## link523 (Dec 1, 2006)

hart manns plant company has willow hedge bush/trees I am thinking of getting some they say they grow 10 feet a year up to 40 feet tall and to plant them 5 feet apart


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

My crystal ball shows a neighbor vs. neighbor feud escalating beyond a deer blind. Is a free ranging deer worth it? Also think about the potentially major expense of a fence that might have go get longer and longer in years to come. Consider taking the moral high ground.

You have every right to put up a fence but it will be very clear to the blind owner that you are aiming your activities directly at him. If his intentions were strictly honorable (or not) he will surely take umbrage. Maybe even putting up additional blinds along your property line.

Have seen this sort of thing a few times but the classic example _started_ over 20 years ago and isn't over yet. Owner A had placed a couple blinds close to his property line. He cut shooting lanes away from and parallel to the property line and hunted them. Everything was cool in the neighborhood. After a few years he cut additional shooting lanes literally right up to Owner B's property line. Although what A did was legal, B was upset and the following year he built blinds on his side of the line at the end of the shooting lanes. One guy protected his blind with logs, then the other guy did the same. Then one added old tires, then the other. Not sure if either guy ever hunted in any of the four blinds after that but both put orange in the blind so it could be seen from the other property. 

These guys used to get along but not anymore. Not sure what would happen if a mortally wounded deer crossed the now heavily posted property line. I have not seen the area lately but I understand some of the signs are nailed to both sides of the same trees. FM


----------



## sunnenman (Dec 21, 2000)

Forest,
Thank you for the words of wisdom! After reading my post over it would appear that I am a acting a little paranoid over this. I can say that I was somewhat disapointed that he set-up his gun blind so close when he owns so much acreage. I have no intentions of installing any type of fence.
Happy hunting and good luck on opening day all!
sunnenman


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

sunnenman said:


> Forest,
> Thank you for the words of wisdom! After reading my post over it would appear that I am a acting a little paranoid over this. I can say that I was somewhat disapointed that he set-up his gun blind so close when he owns so much acreage. I have no intentions of installing any type of fence.
> Happy hunting and good luck on opening day all!
> sunnenman


Sunn,
*
I have 80 acres, all my neighbors have about 6 blinds near the property line. Roll with it. You may want to track a wounded deer someday.*

Just because you are paranoid doesn't mean someone isn't out to get you!

Fred


----------



## ptaustinpete (Dec 11, 2008)

I live on a farm & have several large pieces of other property. Lots & lots of neighbors. There is just one thing that always works, and that is a fence. The expression "good fences make good neighbors" is true.

You can fence off 1320 ft with four strand barbed wire for about $600. Woven wire might be $200 more & you could get it done in a weekend with a couple of helpers. We alwas use woven wire w/ 1 strand of barbed on top so nobody climbs over. Deer jump it at will. Stop by Tractor Supply & load up.

The other option is "Rosa Multiflora". These are the wild thorny roses that grow like 10 feet across & 8 ft high. Deer do not eat the young plants & if you plant them every 4-5 ft, nobody will ever walk through then again. It takes about 3 years to reach full size. Maybe more if it is dry & sandy.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I agree with trying to get along with your neighbors but also believe in a good wall creates good neighbors. 

in a pinch 5 rows of the tallest corn you can find will make a decent wall--never cut it or remove it. add more corn every year as needed.


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

Arbs would work


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Find a tree company that has Australian willow. Grows up to 6 feet a year and can grow just about anywhere.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

what about osage orange? fairly fast dense growth.... The wood also makes great fence post and tool handles. I'm thinking about planting as a living fence around my property in key areas. The "fruit" is easy to get, more than likely free as they play heck on lawn mowers, you can plant your own at no cost. Just collect the "fruit" in buckets in the fall, let sit out open all winter exposed to rain, snow freeze and thaw cycles. pour the slury in a trench in the spring. There's more steps involved for making an actual living fence to contain livestock.. but for you a more naturaly grown barrior may be better.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

This will probably work: miscanthus giganteus


Check out this link:
http://www.newenergyfarms.com/farm/pricing.aspx


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

This is one sad thread.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Why work against each other? More can be gained by working together. Coordinate efforts, and use your combined properties to attract more deer than they do, currently. Share by letting each other cross your properties to pursue deer you have shot, if they run to the neighbor's. Plant some apple trees. Plant some food plots. Figure out how to agree on how you want to manage both properties to maximize both of your hunting results. Talk about limiting other hunters, if it matters to you. 

Or, I suppose you could plant apple trees along the lot line, and each put up a blind on your own sides, and hope you don't shoot each other by accident at some point.


----------

